
Microsoft calls time on OneNote for desktop as Office 2019 looms large - john58
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3030518/microsoft-calls-time-on-onenote-for-desktop-as-office-2019-looms-large
======
downrightmike
I've got about 15 GB already stored in my OneNote since starting it in 2014.

